# Travelling to France BEFORE Brexit



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 3, 2019)

Just for a change, we are travelling through the Tunnel on the 4th & returning on the 13th. 
It's about 5 years since we last went to France so is there anything we need to be particularly aware/careful of?


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 3, 2019)

Allow for more expense. France has got markedly more expensive for Brits in the
last 5 years. And unfavourable exchange rates day to day right now won't help.
Alas gone are ye olde days when filling up with cheap diesel before catching the ferry back
to the UK made real sense.


----------



## colinm (Sep 3, 2019)

80kph now on many single carriageway roads.


----------



## John H (Sep 3, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Just for a change, we are travelling through the Tunnel on the 4th & returning on the 13th.
> It's about 5 years since we last went to France so is there anything we need to be particularly aware/careful of?



I read a report last week that the French were considering a month long "trial run" for a no deal Brexit. I have no idea whether this has happened or will happen but elsewhere somebody complained that they had just arrived in Caen and had to wait two hours to clear customs. So it might be wise to leave yourself plenty of time.


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 3, 2019)

Going over using the Shuttle on Thursday 5th so will respond with any problems arising. Will be overnighting at Canterbury P &R tomorrow as usual with a 9.20 shuttle. No problems in May when we travelled with minimal delay . Generally prices have increased especially diesel- need to seek out Hypermarkets etc. Never use motorway services.


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 3, 2019)

More speed cameras, beware, unless the Gilet Jaunes have Joan of Arced 
or painted them. Needless to state, but more random speed traps.


----------



## John H (Sep 3, 2019)

witzend said:


> I'd give both of these the same amount of credibility and enjoy your trip



Subscribe to read | Financial Times

France starts Brexit trial in northern port of Calais - Europe - RFI


----------



## BGT180 (Sep 4, 2019)

BGT180 said:


> Going over using the Shuttle on Thursday 5th so will respond with any problems arising. Will be overnighting at Canterbury P &R tomorrow as usual with a 9.20 shuttle. No problems in May when we travelled with minimal delay . Generally prices have increased especially diesel- need to seek out Hypermarkets etc. Never use motorway services.



Uneventful journey from Lincoln to Canterbury with only minimal delay on A14 at Cambridge , P & R main area half full and overspill has only 2 MH. Watched an Adria Coral having a replacement screen fitted here in the parking area which can’t be a happy start. Off to town on P & R bus for a meal.


----------



## iampatman (Sep 4, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Just for a change, we are travelling through the Tunnel on the 4th & returning on the 13th.
> It's about 5 years since we last went to France so is there anything we need to be particularly aware/careful of?



I have no tips or advice but have a great trip Sharon.

Pat


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 5, 2019)

iampatman said:


> I have no tips or advice but have a great trip Sharon.
> 
> Pat



Thanks Pat,
Not in our original Lunar Percy. We now have a bailey Autograph called PercyII.
This weekend we're offto Hampshire, parking up in a marina for the weekend (friends in the right places).
I hope you are enjoying your new life.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 5, 2019)

John H said:


> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> France starts Brexit trial in northern port of Calais - Europe - RFI



Second one refers to a month long trial but it's dated 30th August. We'll just have to suck it & see. Once we get there we will be in no hurry as we tend not to make plans, just sort of wander. :rolleyes2:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 5, 2019)

Based on the developments of last night coming out in October seems less likely every day, but who knows.


----------



## mikejay (Sep 5, 2019)

Came over on the tunnel last friday no problems even got on an hour earlier at no extra cost. No checking of gas just asked us if it was off and waved us through. First woman scanned passports second fella too busy on his phone just grunted and waved us by. Noticed not as many staff about directing traffic this year. Diesel seems to be around €1.38 a litre at super markets.

Mike


----------

